# What happened to Asheville?



## Sickboi (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm rubbertramping ATM out here and last I heard it was an oogles heaven and now I'm here and it's probably 5% that 15% gentrification and the rest has all gone to shit. I'm coming from Detroit and I've seen some shit out here tonight that makes all that seem normal. 

When did this all happen? And why?


----------



## Sickboi (Sep 5, 2017)

I sAw two cops let two middle aged men get to prepubescent boys strung out and Not do a thing about it. Last time I step foot in NC


----------



## tobepxt (Sep 5, 2017)

weird. i haven't been in years. dont remember it being sketch


----------



## Sickboi (Sep 5, 2017)

tobepxt said:


> weird. i haven't been in years. dont remember it being sketch


Yeah I guess it topped the list of violent crimes recently, thought it would be a good place to start but half the town made Detroit look nice the other half was all yuppies and wannabe dirty kids who sold me some dirty acid. Not the best first day but hopefully Chattanooga brings better luck because that's as far as my gas tank will get me


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 5, 2017)

Its not really the best place to hang. Good place to meet up with people though


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 5, 2017)

Sickboi said:


> Yeah I guess it topped the list of violent crimes recently, thought it would be a good place to start but half the town made Detroit look nice the other half was all yuppies and wannabe dirty kids who sold me some dirty acid. Not the best first day but hopefully Chattanooga brings better luck because that's as far as my gas tank will get me



Lotta research chems going around. I wouldn't trust lsd anymore...


----------



## Sickboi (Sep 5, 2017)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> Its not really the best place to hang. Good place to meet up with people though


Yeah I learned that the hard way. The dudes at Walmart gettin 10 yr olds strung out tried robbing me, it ended with me throwing a full large Dr Pepper in his face, be careful who you assume is a yuppie. Then the rubber tramping turned into regular homelessnesss when a semi ran a red light right into me and totaled my car. Ashville itself is nice, but I'm stuck out in west Ashville which isn't as nice. Also there's this place called outlander glam camp. Something out of a horror movie I was looking for a camp big it was a weird neo nazi pedophile ring, antique ice cream truck with music playing, creepiest shit I've seen. The whole experience made me question if I even wanna travel but ''tis no adventure without peril. I'm just heading back to mi saving money and going west next time, the dirty kids here are all schizo and too far gone and violent, this place used to be nice from what I hear but I guess it went to shit. Lots of squats but I don't trust any of em after all the sketchballs I ran into.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 6, 2017)

yuppies are everywhere. why does everyone always go to beat towns. overdone as travelers towns? I like towns where your a rarity. sometimes its great sometimes not.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 8, 2017)

Tweakers !!!


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 8, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> yuppies are everywhere. why does everyone always go to beat towns. overdone as travelers towns? I like towns where your a rarity. sometimes its great sometimes not.


Fuck yea when their kids look at you all crazy when you drop your pack . 
Or the cops go we don't get your kind around here GET OUT


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 9, 2017)

I've never really had the get out thing but been kicked off exits and obviously ID run. Stay clean kids life will have no stress or authority shit. I don't even get checked that often honestly. I'm usually decently dressed with a good looking dog and attitude.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 10, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> I've never really had the get out thing but been kicked off exits and obviously ID run. Stay clean kids life will have no stress or authority shit. I don't even get checked that often honestly. I'm usually decently dressed with a good looking dog and attitude.


Yep that's how I roll plus my hustle requires it . I constantly move from one to the next not trying to homebum it .


----------



## CelticWanderer (Sep 10, 2017)

Was there a few months ago, seemed like every bit of woods I found reeked of bum shit. Left my sleeping bag there cause my feet ended up planted in shit, though I guess thats my fault for not looking closely x]
met a couple of really cool people but mostly it just seemed like it was a bunch of drunk asses blowing up spots and being rowdy as hell. And god damn them bars is ritzy out there.


----------



## tobepxt (Sep 11, 2017)

im posted up in chattanooga, lemme know how it goes for you.


----------

